# Why have I been awarded a "1st post" trophy.



## User16625 (25 Aug 2012)

In my alerts its got 3 awards and one of them is for 1st post. Ive been here ages. Whats up? The other 2 are "trophy of trophies" and "a week in" what ever they are.


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Aug 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trophy-trouble.109394/


----------



## boybiker (25 Aug 2012)

I'm guessing they are new awards but if you have already achieved them then you automatically get them when they are created. I had the same thing happen to me.


----------



## WhiteWolf (25 Aug 2012)

I think the system hiccuped in the middle of the night a couple of days ago. There is a thread about it somewhere on here.

Edited to point up to the link


----------



## Shaun (25 Aug 2012)

I re-did all the trophies and re-awarded them to everyone but thought I'd turned off the alerts for the re-run - it seems a couple slipped through.

It's something I've had on my to-do list for months and months and have only just got around to. The good news is the to-do list is down from 180 jobs to just 18 now. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Theseus (26 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> The good news is the to-do list is down from 180 jobs to just 18 now.


 
We had better get busy thinking up more things we want changed then. Can't have you slacking off.


----------

